# Light schedule all messed up....What should be done?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2016)

So my bloom tent timer switch got bumped from timer to on when I opened the veg tent wide last night. So the light was supposed to go off at 7 am but wasn't caught till 1pm. Should I just keep on trucking or hold back a few hours tonight before I turn the lights on?
The last thing I need is nut sacks FML.


What would you do?
Rose? Anyone ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2016)

I bet they will be fine,,,just go back to your regular schedule. Most Hermie's that come from lite leaks are dealing with the lite leaks thru the whole flowerring period which stresses the crap out of the plant because the grower is not aware of the leak until its to late.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2016)

You really can't do anything at this point Stank. I agree with WH, one time should be ok if everything else is fine. It matters less in flower but we got our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## zem (Jan 10, 2016)

ahh that on switch how many times this happened with me... i always chose to keep the light off for until it has been 12 hours of dark then cut back on light hours the next day to get back on track. that is if it were me, i would keep it dark until 1am then on until 7am then 12/12


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yea ZEM was gonna go that route then said F it cause I gotta feed and let the ball roll.
Hope I don't get seeds or I'll cry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2016)

What kind of timer do you have that it is so easy to switch it from timer to on all the time?  It might be best to get a timer that this does not happen so easily.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yup THG your right


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2016)

I will be surprised if you have any detrimental effects from it this one time. But If it herms bad then you know the genetics are too weak.


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2016)

the timers that i use for lights have a simple on switch "I" label just bypasses timer to ON. I only used it when i was so anxious to wait the next 5-10 mins for liughts to go on so i would switch that on and then forget it. The only solution to that problem in my case is to not use it at all. What sort of timer would prevent this from happening?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2016)

I would put some duct tape over that switch if it is so easily bumped. That would eliminate the opportunity to hit it again.


----------



## zem (Jan 13, 2016)

it is impossible to bump it on by mistake, every time i had left it on, i had forgotten it after i had turned it on intentionally. the best way is not to use it which is what i do. If i wanted, i could do the following, place the timer on a female plug where i plug in the light, then place a second plug hooked to the main current outside the growroom in a way where i would have to remove the main plug of the light from the female of the timer and pass it out through the flowering chamber door to the female plug outside that is hooked to the main electric, that way, i will be unable to leave it on and closing the door. i will do that the next time i work on my room' electric, it is so easy to do all i need is some wires and plugs, most of them i have already


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I am too :stoned: to follow that :doh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2016)

Helloooooooooooooooo. :rofl:


----------

